# General beekeeping > Bee health >  AFB Sniffer Dog

## HJBee

http://www.upworthy.com/this-special...hat-can?c=ufb1

----------


## busybeephilip

Hmmm.....we could do with one of those sniffer dogs.  Our inspectors have recently confirmed 21 outbreaks of AFB in Northern Ireland in a triangle Bangor/Londonderry/Irvinestown, its just the north and south of NI that are clear to date, its being put down to beeks involved with movement/sale of bees or use of old comb ? and there appears to be very sporadic pockets ie there seems to be no epicenter or source found to date

----------

